# Breed questions



## HChas2quadropeds (Jun 1, 2015)

My Luna just hit 9 months. She's 70 pounds and approximately 2 ft tall. She has a very thin build with her chest broadening every week. Her ears are the largest thing on her followed closely by her paws. I'm attaching images, but I'm not sure how clear they'll be to get a good idea of her shape and build- she's very high energy and hard to keep still for a posed photo. They are of her at different time, the one of her inside by the door was taken a week ago. The most noticeable trait she doesn't have of most GS's that I've noticed is the sloped back. My vet suggested she is a malinois or a mix of the two. When I went to get her I saw the mother, she was a what appeared to be a sable backed shorter haired GS, but it was at night unfortunately so I may have been wrong. The breeder only mentioned that the father was majority black with some red. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## newcomer12 (Jun 1, 2015)

*is this a gsd pup*

both parents were


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She definitely looks like she has some Mali in her, her face is very narrow and fine.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

So pretty. Good luck with her.


----------



## HChas2quadropeds (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for the feed back, and the compliment. She's very high strung. She's also protective to a fault. I don't mind it too much in public seeing as how I prefer my dogs over most people. They see her and think "ohhhh pretty" and get a little closer and she scoots in closer enough to touch me as we walk and her "mohawk" goes up and that's typically enough for most people. If they continue she gives the deepest growl I've honestly ever heard.


----------



## HChas2quadropeds (Jun 1, 2015)

Here are some more pictures if anyone would still like to help me.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She looks like a leggy black GSD teenager.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

HChas2quadropeds said:


> Thank you for the feed back, and the compliment. She's very high strung. She's also protective to a fault. I don't mind it too much in public seeing as how I prefer my dogs over most people. They see her and think "ohhhh pretty" and get a little closer and she scoots in closer enough to touch me as we walk and her "mohawk" goes up and that's typically enough for most people. If they continue she gives the deepest growl I've honestly ever heard.


That shows more fear than being protective of you at this age. Actually, she is protecting herself. I would work on positive associations with people in public. 
A true protection dog is not afraid of people.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

The "sloped back" is something of a misconception in GSD's, especially in puppies. She's gorgeous


----------



## HChas2quadropeds (Jun 1, 2015)

Oh wow, I never thought of her being afraid! Thank you, I'll have to see about bringing her around people I know with treats in hand maybe?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

HChas2quadropeds said:


> Oh wow, I never thought of her being afraid! Thank you, I'll have to see about bringing her around people I know with treats in hand maybe?


Check out the forum as there are many threads on this subject.


----------

